# lsof upgrade failed, FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c



## parcival (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I have here FreeBSD 9 and I get with *postmaster -ad* the following error message.


```
Creating ./lockf_owner.h from /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed (see 00FAQ)"
```

OK, I understand that this dir / file are missing /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c. But how do i get the kernel sources? sysinstall has in v9 a bug with ftp server and on bsdinstall I did not find this option.

Any idea?

thx
parcival


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2012)

[thread=29172]Installing FreeBSD 9 source[/thread]


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2012)

parcival said:
			
		

> ```
> [root@ns3 /usr/usr/src/sys/kern]# [FILE]ls kern_lockf.c[/FILE]
> ```


Wrong path. It's /usr/src/, not /usr/usr/src/.


----------



## parcival (Feb 28, 2012)

You're right, I'm blind


----------

